# BOTC and BMQ



## leed24 (14 Jun 2006)

Hi, I was thinking about going officer since I am working towards a degree.  I was doing a bit a research and I seemed to be a bit confused.  Is BOTC the same as BMQ?  Cause someone told me that everyone does BMQ regardless of whether you're an officer or a NCM, but then I read that the first course you do as an officer is BOTC and then move one to CAP.  I haven't done any courses yet but I am already part of a unit.  Can someone tell me please?  Also, any advice concering my decision in trying to become a reserve officer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jun 2006)

leed24,

here is the link to the section of Officer related threads in the Recruiting FAQ:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103985.html#msg103985

While you are looking for answers to your specific questions, you will want to be consider whether or not your only motivation for considering officer training is that you are "working towards a degree."


----------



## leed24 (14 Jun 2006)

Sorry, I should have made it more clear.  My motivation is not only cause I'm working towards a degree.  I actually thought about joining as a DEO but I thought that the people in the unit would not like me.  At the time, I was unfamiliar with the military customs.  After a few months in the unit, I actually had the support of my company in trying to become an officer.  I tried to research it a bit and I asked around and it seems interesting.  I know it will be difficult physically and mentally but I want to challenge myself and do the best I can.


----------

